# Fracino portafilter



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

On the stock fracino spouted portafilter, theres a "spatter guard" n place above the spouts, seemingly intended to prevent spray of your espresso.

With difficulty, I removed the screw and got the guard off, however now I cant get the screw back in. The neck of the handle comes at an angle which makes it impossible to get the screw in straight.

Anyone faced this themselves before?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Its probably easiest to remove the spouts, refit the guard and refit the spouts as a complete unit.

If they have never been off before then they will be tight, a vice would come in handy, or a pair of plumbers pliers with a cloth over the grips so as not to damage the metal.

Good luck

Michael

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

I had thought of that, but couldnt get them to shift. I managed to get the screw on a thread though, which will do fine. I was adding it back on sans guard to stop espresso pouring out the hole at 12 o clock from the group head and missing the cups


----------

